# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Read / Unread - Bold?

## Davo

You know, I thought threads marked read were showing up in the default weight, *and threads marked unread were showing up bold.* Until this afternoon.

Currently, forum views as well as "New Posts" view ( http://3dprintboard.com/search.php?searchid=51266 ), the bold type doesn't signify unread threads.

Has something changed, or is it me?

-Davo

----------


## Davo

Okay, it's working again.

Thanks... if you did something. Maybe it was my browser.

/shrug

----------


## DrLuigi

Never had this problem, Perhaps its just your Browser, Or a small bug in Bulletin.

----------

